# Nub? 12 week scan photo. Girl or Boy? UPDATE ITS A....



## Lizzyxxx

Dated me at exactly 12 weeks. What are your thoughts? Thanks in advance. :baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150811_204254.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 43


----------



## winterbabies3

If I am looking at nub correctly I say boy.


----------



## Karina84

Boy x


----------



## MeeOhMya

Boy! Congrats on baby


----------



## babyno9

Boy


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Thanks anyone else?


----------



## rtebbe89

Boy


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Thank you for your guesses, I have 1 week to wait :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## madseasons

:blue:


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Thanks for all your responses. Can't wait to see if you are all right x


----------



## lornapj83

congrats on baby and I think boy


----------



## Misscalais

Maybe :blue: but not sure if thats the nub im seeing.


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Yes I wonder if its the cord???


----------



## pinkpassion

I can't believe all the boy guesses, I'd have 100% said girl!!!!!


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Why girl?


----------



## winterbabies3

pinkpassion said:


> I can't believe all the boy guesses, I'd have 100% said girl!!!!!

I can see what your saying....almost enough to lean girl...I'm thinking the "boy" part I was seeing might be bone or cord....


----------



## pinkpassion

Because the nub looks like an obvious girl to me... lol


----------



## madseasons

pinkpassion said:


> I can't believe all the boy guesses, I'd have 100% said girl!!!!!

WOW I am seeing this:

https://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k220/deegilbert/cbd0e0ee-5f15-4009-8a61-8756f7592cc7.jpg



BUT I see that if this is a leg bone, then the lines below are flat like a :pink: :) I have no clue now! :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

^exactly lol.. that is my exact thought!!!! I'm pretty sure that is a leg bone/chord!!!


----------



## madseasons

Could be either now :haha: !!!!!!!


----------



## Lizzyxxx

A cord that low down? 
Probably a leg bone. Will let you know after scan saturday


----------



## winterbabies3

Have you posted this pic on ingender? They are great and love to hear what they have to say!


----------



## Lizzyxxx

I have posted it on ingender and most have lean towards boy. Can't wait to find out tomorrow x


----------



## pinkpassion

That's exciting, we'll either way looks like an adorable little baby!!! :)


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Thank you xx


----------



## winterbabies3

So exciting, can't wait to hear=)


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Well its a boy!!
So happy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## pinkpassion

Ooooooooooo yay!!!! See there you go :haha:


----------



## winterbabies3

Congrats on :blue:


----------



## Lizzyxxx

Thank you x


----------

